# NetworkManager & Linksys wireless PCI card not working

## audiodef

I have a Linksys wireless card that uses the Yenta drivers in the kernel. I can use wpa_supplicant to connect to a network just fine. However, there's a problem with NetworkManager. When NM starts, I can see available networks, but it won't connect my wireless to any of them (my own network included). 

Here's what I've gleaned from starting NM in a terminal:

```

** (nm-applet:3260): WARNING **: <WARN> hal_net_physdev_cb(): dbus returned an error. 

(org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchProperty) No property net.physical_device on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_13_10_83_19_2b

```

This error repeats with the last number being 00_e0_b8_56_20_2a. 

What does all this mean and how can I get NM working?

----------

## poly_poly-man

#1: restart/reinstall (maybe) hal.

#2: it works perfectly without nm?

#3: what is your device's actual MAC address?

also... why networkmanager?

----------

## trancedelik

its your devide mac adress... same error here, no clue how to solve it yet :S

----------

## audiodef

 *poly_poly-man wrote:*   

> 
> 
> #2: it works perfectly without nm?
> 
> also... why networkmanager?

 

Yeah, it does. I don't really need NM, but it's nice to have a visual list of networks I can use, especially when travelling.

----------

## audiodef

 *trancedelik wrote:*   

> its your devide mac adress... same error here, no clue how to solve it yet :S

 

What wireless card do you have? Maybe this is a brand issue. I have another laptop with an Intel wireless and it works perfectly any way I want it to.

----------

## trancedelik

intel  2200bg

----------

## eigenman

I have the same problem, but with bcmwl5/ndiswrapper driver. Specifically, networkmanager seems to fail completely, while iwconfig has no problem setting up the wireless. This started when I upgraded after new year, which I lead to installation baselayout-2 and openrc. I'm not sure if those two are related. All sorts of other things were upgraded as well.

----------

## audiodef

I think baselayout2 and openrc has something to do with it. I specifically upgraded to baselayout2 and after that my net.wlan0 no longer started automatically after boot.

----------

## mortagon

I have a similar issue with my laptop, which has an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG, my problem also started after a move to openrc-4.1. I believe it's an udev related issue (the new openrc required a move to an unstable udev, it also messes up my evdev, from time to time).

----------

## mortagon

I was able to resolve my issues with network manager and the new udev. I updated my hal to 0.5.11-r6 (the stable 0.5.11-r1 is now blocked by unstable udev). There is also a change in the hotplugging of services in openrc 4.* so check if your net.* are started at boot time. If they are you most probably still have in your /etc/rc.conf a line like

```
rc_plug_services="!net.*"
```

In that case it should be replaced with something like:

```
rc_hotplug="!net.*"
```

Hope this helps someone.

----------

